# 2 new AKC track certifications - Emi and Maci



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Today both Emi and Maci passed their AKC track certifications.







Both gals did super in some tough, very very dirty fields, I was very very pleased with their work! Emi blitzed through her track in less than 4 minutes, never wavered for a second. Maci had a momentary puppy lapse (she's still a baby at not quite 14 months!) with some deer tracks but recovered nicely and pulled hard to the end. Both girls are a real pleasure for me as a trainer and handler. It was fun.

Maci










Emi










Now onto entering the remaining fall tests, waiting on the luck of the draw to actually get in...

Christine


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ahhh yes the luck of the draw!!! 

Congrats on the certifications!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!! Good girls Emi and Maci!

You gals are on a roll!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! 

Notice all the paw prints on my jacket? Maci went wild when she found the glove -


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratz....AWESOME!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------

